# Clams



## I_8_IT (Jan 31, 2006)

Try this variation of clams casino.
Get you a bucket full of clams
clean the clams!!!!!!! save and wash and dry the shells

now for the good part

a couple sweet peppers Diced (mix up the colors for a nice presentation to your quests)

a couple jalapeno or serrano peppers Diced (you can leave em out if you dont want the heat)

1 softball size sweet onion Diced

1 pound of Bacon cooked and crumbled 

2 beers (1 for you and one for da clams)

1 cup of parmesaen cheese

1 cup Panko bread crumbs (you can find em in the the the isle with the tacos and chow mein )

Note: try usin the rest of the bread crumbs in your breaded fish recipes it is a nice change.

take your shelled clams and soak em in the beer while your dicen up the peppers onion and cookin your bacon and crumblin it. (Keep in da fridge while there soakin)

take your cleaned clam shells and put em on baking sheets

now go get your clams out of the fridge and drain and reserve the juice from the clams and beer till they just drip then put 1 back in each shell.

mix the peppers onions and bacon together fill the shell to level with this mix

now add about 1/2 tsp of the juice to each shell

mix the panko bread crumbs and parmesan cheese and put about a tablespoon or so on top of each shell

bake at 375 for about 15 min or until the bread crumbs and cheese get golden brown.

while there bakin go get your favorite beer and prepare for a feast. Serve when shells are just cool enough to handle

i also like to add just a couple drops of franks red hot to the juice before i put em in but i like em hot

Enjoy my friends


----------

